# Newbie - help needed!



## cadboll (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all!!

I'm new to the cycling world. It's partly due to wanting to exercise more but also to have a hobby outside work and one that I'm less likely to get injured with!

I've been visiting different bike shops (rookie mistake number one perhaps!) and as a result have got very confused with the advice that I've been given. I was wondering if anyone could help me. The various bikes that I have been advised to look at are:
- Ridgeback Flight 01 - one shop highly recommended this but the other shops and a keen cyclist disagreed!
- Vitus Decium 2012
- Orbea Onix Mid 105 Bike (2011)	
- Mekk 2G POGGIO P 2.0 (105)

I realise that these bikes are vastly different in their setups, frames (aluminium v carbon) etc but I'm a complete novice here and don't want to spending money buying a bike that is completely wrong for me. In the main I want to get a bike so that I can cycle after work at nights for exercise but also be able to enter some Sportives etc but also be able to go cycling with my wife at weekends on local towpaths etc - I don't think I'll ever want to be a competitive racer.

Any help or advice you can give will be much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

You first have to decide what time of riding you want to do. For example, the Ridgeback is a hybrid and the Orbea is a road bike.

After you decide that, test ride each bike and go with what you feel is the most comfortable one.

There are other factors such as bike components, the bike shop, etc.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Less likely to get injured eh, hmmm, get a trainer  

I’ll let others address the injury thing more fully if they want but it’s not like you’re playing ping pong out there. No offense to any ping pongers. 

Why do you think it’s a mistake to visit different shops? It’s not. The more the better IMO. Shop for a shop first, then shop for a bike.

Regarding the bikes you listed – have you ridden any of them? That would be a good start. And not just a loop in a parking lot. Go for a nice long ride and put the bike through the motions. If a ride doesn’t feel good, tell the salesguy what about it didn’t feel good – maybe all it needs is a saddle height adjustment or stem swap or something. 

Welcome to your new world, have fun and I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Agree with both Bluffplace and BostonG above. Hybrids are fine choices for recreational rides up to about an hour/ 20 miles, but because of the options to change hand positions and slightly more aggressive riding position, a drop bar bike is the better choice for longer rides. Given this being a sizable investment, I suggest thinking more 'long term' versus how you'll use the bike initially. 

After you better define intended uses, follow BostonG's advice....


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i went through the same experience..

when I got into cycling I wasn't sure what type of bike i wanted or needed...

I knew I wanted it to excercise but I wanted something that could handle NYC roads without falling apart yet light enough to enjoy long smooth trips... an MTB was definitely out of the question so I went hybrid... 

i started with a Specialized tricross sport... aluminum frame w/carbon fork, drop handlebars, very road bike like, and very light but with special street/road tires... (narrow tires with smooth mid section for typical road riding, and more aggressive sides for more traction on off-road situations).... it was perfect...

i also have a full carbon madone for the longer serious riding trips...

i'd say if you're not sure what to get and plan on getting just one bike, get something that is more practical...

not sure if this helps but it's what i did... 

good luck to you...


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Why do you think it’s a mistake to visit different shops?


Sounds like different shops are giving him conflicting advice, based on what they want to move...rather than what the OP really needs. 

Good LBS's are HARD to come by. Ya go into a lot of shops not knowing anything about bikes...they're gonna sell ya the "shop special" that they haven't been able to move in 2 years...and at full retail!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SolitaryRider said:


> Sounds like different shops are giving him conflicting advice, based on what they want to move...rather than what the OP really needs.


Many facets of cycling being subjective, the OP mentioning Sportives (which can be both short and long distance 'races', sometimes in difficult conditions, like cobbles) may have dissuaded some shops (and his friend) from recommending one bike over another.

Conjecture on both yours and my part, but the point being, there are legitimate reasons for disagreement among knowledgeable folks, assuming a level of objectivity. 



SolitaryRider said:


> Good LBS's are HARD to come by. Ya go into a lot of shops not knowing anything about bikes...they're gonna sell ya the "shop special" that they haven't been able to move in 2 years...and at full retail!


IME, none of this holds true. There are good, bad and sub-par retailers selling (insert product here), but with a modicum of care/ planning most can sift through the field and patronize the reputable LBS's. This forum and its members can assist with that planning, helping prospective buyers identify what to look for - as well as look out for. 

As far as selling at full retail, some (but not many) do, and that's their prerogative. Most (again, IME) routinely discount 10%... some 20%+.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Many facets of cycling being subjective, the OP mentioning Sportives (which can be both short and long distance 'races', sometimes in difficult conditions, like cobbles) may have dissuaded some shops (and his friend) from recommending one bike over another.
> 
> Conjecture on both yours and my part, but the point being, there are legitimate reasons for disagreement among knowledgeable folks, assuming a level of objectivity.
> 
> ...


Valid points, for sure..... but it really depends on the particular shop- and there is quite a mix out there. I'll never forget the time years ago, back on Lawn Guyland (Long Island) when I went into the local LBS for a part. While waiting for a clerk, I started perusing their bikes...and in short order, the salesman came over and tried telling me how great and what a bargain this off--brand POS was! Never asked what kind of riding I do....just took one look at me- figured I didn't know anything about bikes (and was right! -but I knew enough not to buy a POS $700-$800 off-brand, even if I had been in the market) and thought it would be a good opportunity to unload their high-profit, low-quality garbage (It was essentially a Wal*Mart bike at 7 times the price).

Of course I realize that there are good shops out there.....but there are many like the ones described above, also. Bottom line is that you can not trust salesmen- whether car, vacuum or bike. And a noob is the easiest mark. 

That's what is so great about forums like this! We can come here, and learn a LOT from you experienced guys...and be fully armed and informed when we make a purchase, knowing that we'll get what we want/need...instead of just relying on some salesman, who may or may not be honest/competent.

I just get a little worried when I see so many here always counseling noobs to go to the LBS and ask questions, etc. as we have no way of knowing what kind of shop/people they may be dealing with. The best thing about going to an LBS is the ability to test-ride bikes....but after that, everything else is an unknown quantity.

Just my take on it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SolitaryRider said:


> That's what is so great about forums like this! We can come here, and learn a LOT from you experienced guys...and be fully armed and informed when we make a purchase, knowing that we'll get what we want/need...instead of just relying on some salesman, who may or may not be honest/competent.
> 
> I just get a little worried when I see so many here always counseling noobs to go to the LBS and ask questions, etc. as we have no way of knowing what kind of shop/people they may be dealing with. The best thing about going to an LBS is the ability to test-ride bikes....but after that, everything else is an unknown quantity.
> 
> Just my take on it.


Well, if you paid attention to what you wrote in the first paragraph above, it actually answers the second! 

When I recommend that noobs (or anyone else, for that matter) visit some shops and discuss their intended uses, goals and price range, I don't expect them to _blindly_ follow my (or anyone elses) advice and buy at the first shop they come across. 

Rather, since they're here (on the forum) asking for input, IMO our jobs are to offer _guidance_, based on how we see that individuals situation while applying our own experiences. And part of offering guidance is to tell the uninitiated what to look for when visiting LBS's, essentially shopping for shops along with shopping for a bike. So while I agree that there are things to look out for, IMO they don't _automatically_ warrant going the online route. 

As I'm sure you've seen here, threads tend to evolve with the OP's asking questions, getting input, visiting some shops and coming back to update us. Then, getting more feedback, visit more shops.... and the process plays out. So there's ample opportunity for the guidance to continue along the way. 

Lots of options, and as you say, the forum is a great place to learn what they are. Hopefully, we help choose a safe path to the one that's best for that individual.

Just as an aside, I find it a bit of a conundrum that you have a problem with salesmen you're face to face with, yet you apparently have a overwhelmingly positive viewpoint of those you don't. Online sales are managed by sale people too. You just don't see them.

EDIT: Apologies to the OP for straying from your specific topic.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Just as an aside, I find it a bit of a conundrum that you have a problem with salesmen you're face to face with, yet you apparently have a overwhelmingly positive viewpoint of those you don't. Online sales are managed by sale people too. You just don't see them.
> 
> EDIT: Apologies to the OP for straying from your specific topic.


Ah, but that is precisely what motivated me to find forums such as this one- as I was looking for user opinions of those online bikes. My first instinct was to assume that they were junk. But after seeing overwhelmingly positive user reviews.... 

I don't believe anything I hear from salesmen/advertising/seller's websites. 

(I would offer my apologies to the OP as well...but hey, just as in real-life, one thing leads to another- and seeing as the points we are both making are both informative and thought-provoking, I don't think we're doing him any harm.... But sorry, OP, if you do mind.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SolitaryRider said:


> Ah, but that is precisely what motivated me to find forums such as this one- as I was looking for user opinions of those online bikes. My first instinct was to assume that they were junk. But after seeing overwhelmingly positive user reviews....
> 
> I don't believe anything I hear from salesmen/advertising/seller's websites.


My point wasn't about the _products_ LBS's or online retailers sell. It was about the people selling them. You've posted negatively re: LBS sales people and positively re: BD and Mike. Both are sales people.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> My point wasn't about the _products_ LBS's or online retailers sell. It was about the people selling them. You've posted negatively re: LBS sales people and positively re: BD and Mike. Both are sales people.


I've posted positively about the quality of BD bikes and what good deals they are- I don't believe I've ever advocated relying on them/Mike for noob advice. 

I mean seriously, how many shops do you think you could walk into(or websites you could go to) where the salesman would say: "Well, it sounds like what you need is an XYBcycle, but unfortunately, we don't sell them; We could order one, but you'd get a better deal just going to Phil's Puke N' Pedal where he's got tons of 'em on sale"? (Not saying that such could never happen- just that it's rare- just like the time I had to mind a business acquaintance's used car lot for a couiple of weeks.... This lady comes in wanting to buy the red Firebird POS for her college student daughter. I told her the car had been driven hard and was better suited for someone who could tinker- not for a 19 year-old college girl. But then again, I'm no "car salesman" [What a job I had talking her out of that Fireturd!])

The best, most conscientious, unbiased advice that someone is going to get pertaining to a bike purchase, is from people such as yourself- who are totally impartial, and have no financial stake in the matter. (And I'm surte a few LBS guys, like Platy, could also be relied upon...)


----------

